# WATCH IT – Solstice in short



## MOMA (Sep 9, 2021)

I do like it. *Spitfire Albion Solstice* has evidently qualities that can bring out the best in you, or the worst. This is truly a lively instrument and must be handled with care. Although it may sometimes sound as it can be switched on and pretty much left alone for a while, this might be its downfall. The market will probably be drowned in layers up on layers of samples from this delicate library.
So this might be one of them Or is it?
"Watch it" is a comment on time and that split of a second that is your life. Gloomy? No, just a reminder to be alert and to not wait for anything.
The track is like life itself, short, so its not that painful. Yet I would love to hear your thoughts of the piece and the library - any tips and tricks are welcomed!

Best to you all, and keep up the great work, here and elsewhere!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 9, 2021)

Wonderful piece, i like the various textures a lot! It reminded me a little of "Someone loves us" from the Soundtrack "Everest" from Dario Marianelli. Really incredible what can be achieved with Solstice. So soft and delicate when desired but anyhow capable of creating momentum when needed. Very good job IMHO


----------



## Iskra (Sep 9, 2021)

Very nice piece, I did missed some more melodic content (even melodic cells) over some of the textures, but that's basically a matter of preferences, the piece is absolutely fine as it is and I think achieve its goals perfectly well 
I do love Solstice and the raw quality it has, it's completely different from other libraries I have or heard of (at least regarding the comprehensive raw-folky-ancient content included). Still exploring the library, same happened to me with BHT, there's so much content that on first try is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Spices (Sep 9, 2021)

Raw and edgy - still with a calm creepy feeling. Great film and a score to top it all. Great work, and quite different from you're "Madame Benoit", right?

Top notch!

Spice


----------



## MOMA (Sep 11, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Wonderful piece, i like the various textures a lot! It reminded me a little of "Someone loves us" from the Soundtrack "Everest" from Dario Marianelli. Really incredible what can be achieved with Solstice. So soft and delicate when desired but anyhow capable of creating momentum when needed. Very good job IMHO



Thank you wahey! Great to hear that you managed to get thru it, and that you appreciated the piece! Yes the library is delicate indeed. And I do feel that the drums are not mentioned that much in the reviews, but they are really something out of the ordinary.

Thank you and take care!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 11, 2021)

the visuals reminded me of something i saw at an undergrad art students exhibition. someone had bought up a bunch of old portraits and painted the eyes shut. f**king creepy AF. really good art - it really got under my skin and i still remember it years later. they looked like cadavers. the genius of it was the *process* of understanding. first i was like hmm these portraits are all odd. oh yeah - they have their eyes shut. ohhh theyve all been *painted* shut. ohhhhhh god


----------



## MOMA (Sep 11, 2021)

Iskra said:


> Very nice piece, I did missed some more melodic content (even melodic cells) over some of the textures, but that's basically a matter of preferences, the piece is absolutely fine as it is and I think achieve its goals perfectly well
> I do love Solstice and the raw quality it has, it's completely different from other libraries I have or heard of (at least regarding the comprehensive raw-folky-ancient content included). Still exploring the library, same happened to me with BHT, there's so much content that on first try is a bit overwhelming.



*Thanks for the comment Iskra, great to hear from you!*

Yes its a challenge to grasp all angles of this library. I do regard it as a kind of living thing - analog and intuitive. So what part would you say you have focused on yourself? Curious about your insights and direction with Solstice - and what style do you use it for?

Best to you, and take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 11, 2021)

MOMA said:


> I do like it. *Spitfire Albion Solstice* has evidently qualities that can bring out the best in you, or the worst. This is truly a lively instrument and must be handled with care. Although it may sometimes sound as it can be switched on and pretty much left alone for a while, this might be its downfall. The market will probably be drowned in layers up on layers of samples from this delicate library.
> So this might be one of them Or is it?
> "Watch it" is a comment on time and that split of a second that is your life. Gloomy? No, just a reminder to be alert and to not wait for anything.
> The track is like life itself, short, so its not that painful. Yet I would love to hear your thoughts of the piece and the library - any tips and tricks are welcomed!
> ...



Best part for me was the percussive entry at 1:50. Even listening at modest volume on my stereo, I was jolted. I flinched at that entry!
The music and video got me into a mulling mode: Time, aging can suck. Saw it when both my parents passed due to old age. Time.
Now I am retired and a'int getting younger. Time.

There are two angles (of 1000s) to take all this in:
1. The Bhudda/Hindu view: life/time is an endless wash-rinse-repeat: our sorry asses are back for yet another round.
or,
2. As non-dualists see Time: the whole thing is an illusion, so is this world; it's just a dream.

If anything, your work nicely stirs things up.

Looking forward to the next MOMA project.

ps. Based on your end titles I now can know you as Tidelius and no longer have to wonder if you really are MOMA (Museum of Modern Art).
Cheers, Bill


----------



## MOMA (Sep 12, 2021)

Spices said:


> Raw and edgy - still with a calm creepy feeling. Great film and a score to top it all. Great work, and quite different from you're "Madame Benoit", right?
> 
> Top notch!
> 
> Spice



*Thank you Spice!* Yes its a bit raw, but one of the most impressive qualities of this library is the dynamic character of the sounds that really can go from harsh and raw to gentle and subtle. Its is a treat to experiment and get the most out of it !

Best to you!

*MOMA*

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Sep 12, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Thank you Spice!* Yes its a bit raw, but one of the most impressive qualities of this library is the dynamic character of the sounds that really can go from harsh and raw to gentle and subtle. Its is a treat to experiment and get the most out of it !
> 
> Best to you!
> 
> ...


Im still pondering - should I buy it or not, but you piece point in only one direction

great work!

Spice


----------



## MOMA (Sep 23, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> the visuals reminded me of something i saw at an undergrad art students exhibition. someone had bought up a bunch of old portraits and painted the eyes shut. f**king creepy AF. really good art - it really got under my skin and i still remember it years later. they looked like cadavers. the genius of it was the *process* of understanding. first i was like hmm these portraits are all odd. oh yeah - they have their eyes shut. ohhh theyve all been *painted* shut. ohhhhhh god


Well images can really get to you, and the ones in this short film sort of moved me by their age. 

Thanks for the comment tc9000 - take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Sep 24, 2021)

Spices said:


> Im still pondering - should I buy it or not, but you piece point in only one direction
> 
> great work!
> 
> Spice


I do not want to sell you anything - this is a good library, from my personal point of view. But having said that, I also must make it clear that its a special beast with a very distinct character. I would not regard Solstice as a allround library. This is a unique tool in the toolbox.

But there are good walkthroughs out there, so google away

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Sep 29, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Best part for me was the percussive entry at 1:50. Even listening at modest volume on my stereo, I was jolted. I flinched at that entry!
> The music and video got me into a mulling mode: Time, aging can suck. Saw it when both my parents passed due to old age. Time.
> Now I am retired and a'int getting younger. Time.
> 
> ...



*Thanks for the kind words Bill!*

Well the idea in general was that with the prospect of time at hand, we just might go for it now? Then again, the mood could be the thing we need from time to time, to pay attention and live the life in full
And yes the name is Tidelius (Swedish - don't try to pronounce it - you probably brake your tongue) I do sign the pieces with my real name for a number of reasons. The "MOMA" is an old thing – Music Of Modern Artists – it stayed on for no good reason. But I'm based in Stockholm and work on my craft in the best of my ability. Its great to hear from the talented people here at VI, and its rewarding to communicate in all so many ways.

Are you working on something that you can share?

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 29, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Thanks for the kind words Bill!*
> ---
> Are you working on something that you can share?


Ett pågående arbete. My handle in Swedish per Google's Translator; although a back translation shows that phrase comes up short == "an ongoing work".

Regardless, "Ett pågående arbete" riffs on your _Watch It_ time theme.

Thanks for clarifying the MOMA name. MOMA works for me!

Since you asked for me to share: I keep busy studying Frank Zappa and the composers he admired (Varese, Webern). From that study, I've posted some songs on my Soundcloud you could listen to. My 3 "hits": _I Left My Heart in HIP-Z; Varese on Re-peat; _and_ Bach in F to FZ_. Just some fun stuff I've posted on SC and here in Member's Compositions. 

Cheers from the Canada's 45th parallel,
Bill


----------



## MOMA (Oct 3, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Ett pågående arbete. My handle in Swedish per Google's Translator; although a back translation shows that phrase comes up short == "an ongoing work".
> 
> Regardless, "Ett pågående arbete" riffs on your _Watch It_ time theme.
> 
> ...


I must say your Swedish is rapidly improving. At this impressive pace you'll be "svensk speleman" in no time
Zappa is a favorite and I'll be cruising around for your music, lets keep in touch!

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Taron (Oct 3, 2021)

Very, very pleasing to the ear, and I'm tempted to say something that sounds terrifying at first, but if you ever had that happen, you will know what I mean: When a dentist brings out the slow drill with the large bit, they can sometimes hit that exact frequency that sort of vibrates through your entire body and spreads this immense warmth inside you. It goes in resonance with your body's frequency. This kind of effect happens with your piece, too. Very physical and very pleasing indeed.

Yeah, I'm scared of these libraries with the identifiable complexity that threatens to swallow and and all originality. But whatever you did with it is just too enjoyable to be worried about such troubles.

Great job!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 3, 2021)

Wonderful piece and a great demonstration of Albion Solstice.


----------



## MOMA (Oct 9, 2021)

Taron said:


> Very, very pleasing to the ear, and I'm tempted to say something that sounds terrifying at first, but if you ever had that happen, you will know what I mean: When a dentist brings out the slow drill with the large bit, they can sometimes hit that exact frequency that sort of vibrates through your entire body and spreads this immense warmth inside you. It goes in resonance with your body's frequency. This kind of effect happens with your piece, too. Very physical and very pleasing indeed.
> 
> Yeah, I'm scared of these libraries with the identifiable complexity that threatens to swallow and and all originality. But whatever you did with it is just too enjoyable to be worried about such troubles.
> 
> Great job!


*Thank you Taron*, great to heat your thoughts about the piece.

Now the dentist is not one of my personal favorites, but I do get your point And I do share you're worries when it comes to originality. There may be a wave of solstice inspired pieces coming up, but then again I think it will die down pretty soon, and hopefully this library will be a well handled tool among others, in the hands of those who can make it sing in its own right.

Yet again, thanks and take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Oct 10, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Wonderful piece and a great demonstration of Albion Solstice.


*Thank you Mornats!*

Great to hear you like it. An if you do come to use the library, please let me know your thoughts - always interesting to exchange ideas!

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## wilifordmusic (Oct 10, 2021)

A fine job.

Good writing with a tool that has a certain "vibe" and you molded it to your intentions.

It made me hit replay. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## MOMA (Oct 22, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> A fine job.
> 
> Good writing with a tool that has a certain "vibe" and you molded it to your intentions.
> 
> It made me hit replay. That doesn't happen often.



*Well thank you wiliford!* And Im honored that you actually did hit that replay button!

Im right now in the "poking around phase" - and is deep down in the rabbit hole of Solstice, Contemporary Toolkit and London Contemporary Orchestra Textures. You can easily drown down there and never to surface again. But I do enjoy the challenge of really getting something solid out of it.
Have you tried any of them? I do find them to be part of a family, a bit trendy perhaps, but still harsh and attractive at the same time.

Thanks yet again - its a treat to hear your views!

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## wilifordmusic (Oct 22, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Well thank you wiliford!* And Im honored that you actually did hit that replay button!
> 
> Im right now in the "poking around phase" - and is deep down in the rabbit hole of Solstice, Contemporary Toolkit and London Contemporary Orchestra Textures. You can easily drown down there and never to surface again. But I do enjoy the challenge of really getting something solid out of it.
> Have you tried any of them? I do find them to be part of a family, a bit trendy perhaps, but still harsh and attractive at the same time.
> ...


Your music deserves a second listen. A third and fourth listen is also time well spent.

I have several Spitfire libraries. BHCT with the Studio Series (Pro of course, love the mikes) is a favorite of mine that works well with many of their libraries that were recorded in smaller rooms. 

I also love the libraries recorded in Air Lyndhurst.

I view them as two different bands that I enjoy working with.

If you are interested, you can find several of my compositions on soundcloud under my moniker wilifordmusic. They utilize a lot of BHCT and I also have a short playlist of pieces written only with the LABS series.

Keep writing and sharing.

best wishes, Steve


----------



## MOMA (Oct 26, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Your music deserves a second listen. A third and fourth listen is also time well spent.
> 
> I have several Spitfire libraries. BHCT with the Studio Series (Pro of course, love the mikes) is a favorite of mine that works well with many of their libraries that were recorded in smaller rooms.
> 
> ...



Steve – I will most definitely do. 

The Bernard sound like a great tool for writing and orchestrating - although I was a bit hesitant to buy it, as I was afraid it might be very characteristic and carrying the profile of the fifties and sixties, but then again, what do I know

In the end, there's no way around it - you want them all. "When to much aint enough"

If you have any tips and tricks concerning the BHTC, please let me know. I will look into it now.

Best to you, and take care!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## wilifordmusic (Oct 26, 2021)

I like a lot of things about having different mic options. And Spitfire is usually all over that.

But..., I try to do all of my writing with the default mic choice (usually tree).

By ignoring all the options available I am able to focus on writing.

Then once I have a piece of music that is worth listening to more than once (in my opinion), I will go through the piece and modify the mic choices and mix until I have everything sitting where I want it.
By selecting the appropriate mic(s) I can often avoid having to do further processing. Eqs, compressors etc...

I tried to set up templates with all of the mics pre-set and I usually ended up changing them once the instrument was being played in context of the piece of music I was working on. And this can turn into never-ending writers block/excuse.

Use the default mics, ignore the initial like or dislike of a sound, and fix it when the piece is near completion. It will save you a lot of wasted time.

Nice talking to you again, Steve


----------



## MOMA (Oct 31, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> I like a lot of things about having different mic options. And Spitfire is usually all over that.
> 
> But..., I try to do all of my writing with the default mic choice (usually tree).
> 
> ...



One of the many good reasons for checking in to this great forum, is the good advice and tips you will get whenever you're asking for it!

Many thanks for your insights Steve! It might be time for me to upgrade with Bernards amazing sound. I will check it out coming week.

Great to hear from you, take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Feb 28, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Ett pågående arbete. My handle in Swedish per Google's Translator; although a back translation shows that phrase comes up short == "an ongoing work".
> 
> Regardless, "Ett pågående arbete" riffs on your _Watch It_ time theme.
> 
> ...


So *b elliott*, how is the Zappa adventure working out? Just curious

Take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 28, 2022)

MOMA said:


> So *b elliott*, how is the Zappa adventure working out? Just curious


Thanks MOMA for asking. Good to hear from you again. 

As far as personal gain from studying Zappa, I work long hours immersed in dissecting his and Bach's world 7 days a week, practically 10 hours at a stretch.

A curious thing happened today when I had to go in town. My taxi driver was 77y old still driving as he was bored to death in retirement. I on the other hand have Zappa, Bach and other masters to immerse me in constant wonderment. Felt sorry for that gentleman, but we musicians have the lucky straw here: a constant river of enchantment the more we keep at it. 

Perhaps my latest exploration should wet your curiosity _Tappa Zalks__._

Cheers, Bill


----------

